# Stubblefield Crappie



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Going to change it up a bit and try to catch some crappie. I was thinking about going out to Stubblefield lake anybody been out there lately? Or I was going to try to put at 1375 I have never fished that far north so im really sure how the water is?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

As of right now I would say the water is muddy with the recent rain we got.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

caught some a couple weeks ago if thas your rig in the pic I would launch at the bridge at stubblefield


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Hit stubbs saturday 2/27. No crappie caught and didn't hear of any being caught either. I was in search of whites. Caught a #4 LMB, a small yellow bass, and a #5 hybrid, but no whites. Heard from a dude that he found a few up river quite a ways. The past few years have been hard on the spawn and the fishing there proves that to be true. I did see upwards of 20 boats fishing the 1375 bridge pilings on the main lake and heard they were getting into a good crappie bite


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Ya we went out there didn't catch any crappie. One guy said he had one keeper that was it. Did manage to get a few big channel cats. Maybe when it warms up little more they will be there, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

We went to Stubblefiled yesterday (Sunday). SLOW !!!!


----------

